
Ask HN: News alerts when a startup shuts down? - hardingmatt
When a startup company decides to shut down, there are talented engineers who are looking for their next job.<p>I think it would be really useful to have a news feed of any startup company that is shutting down.  Other startups could reach out (via LinkedIn, or via email to candidates who opt-in) and let them know of cool open startup jobs.<p>* Does this already exist somewhere? (Angellist etc)<p>* Would this type of alert be too late? (Because employees often look for new jobs before the company publicly shuts down)<p>Seems like it could be helpful to both employees and potential employers, if done in the right way.<p>Thoughts?
======
hardingmatt
Thanks @ai_ia!

Looks like someone created this landing page in March 2019. It’s not launched
yet. I wonder if it’s still being worked on.

[http://layoffers.com/](http://layoffers.com/)

------
Blakestr
You could call this service "Buzzard"

~~~
JSeymourATL
How about Grim Reaper Salvage?

